# FS: AT/Randonée setup. Black Diamond/Naxo/Garmont



## newenglandskier1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys-

Here's a link to my craigslist AD for a my entire AT set-up. Unloading it for a pretty cheap price. 

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/spo/2479498013.html

and the description:

I'm selling my alpine touring set up, as I really don't need it anymore. I'm selling 4 items, all of which can be split up except for the skis and bindings. The skis are 2007 Black Diamond Crossbows in 171. They have been used well and show some wear. Have had to repair the base once, which really isn't all that much for 4 years considering these are a back country setup that has been way off the beaten path. I mainly race now, so I don't have as much time for touring. Because of that, however, I have taken great care of these skis, keeping them as well tuned as my race skis with fairly frequent edge tunes and constant high quality waxing. They come with the Naxo NX21 bindings which were the burliest AT bindings before the Marker Dukes came out. These bindings go up to a DIN of 13, and although heavy duty, they can still tour very well. The Bindings are size large, which means THEY WILL FIT BOOTS WITH A SOLE SIZE 330-370 mm.
If you buy the skis and bindings, I have Black Diamond Ascension skins I will throw in since I won't have a use for them in the future.
The Boots are 2008 Garmont Adrenalines which have been used very little and treated especially well.

The Skis and Bindings are 250. The Boots are 150. If you want to buy everything together, it would definitely be cheaper than that. Email me and we can negotiate prices. Finally, this is a killer deal. It's not all brand new equipment, but who cares. You're gonna be in the backcountry with this, so don't worry about impressing people at the resort with new model year skis (although I do still get compliments about this set up when im at the resort). The fact is, this set up PERFORMS, and for less than 400 dollars you have everything you need to start earning your tears. I'm having trouble with pictures, but email me and I can get them to you.


----------



## newenglandskier1 (Jul 8, 2011)

And here's a picture


----------



## newenglandskier1 (Jul 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## newenglandskier1 (Sep 18, 2011)

they're still available!

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/spo/2604608459.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 18, 2011)

I would think that they would move considering that ski season is fast approaching.


----------

